# Going to give it a try tonight!



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm getting gig happy again and going to go give it a try if this weather holds out for us.Anyone else going to sneak out and give it a try?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Im going tonight to the same place as last time. If the weather holds. Im fixin to call you back...by the time I got to the phone you were gone.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I bet i get a bigger fishy then you get.oke


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Finally after an 8 day stretch at work, I'm off this evening at 10:00pm. Does anyone think that is too late to go try? I will give a report if I happen to see'm. I am no threat to you guys or in that area about being there the same time, but I was wondering if Midnight was too late to go for them and what about say 3:00am, and try until morning? I would keep in mind that I bet they would be good a bedded down, probablly hard to see, but do you think it would be a waste of time? Over here way east of you guys, about 65-80 miles away so I probablly won't even wave at you from my boat, but I envy the Flounder you guys are finding! You guys "Find'em, Stick'em and get to Eat'em!" that's what its all about to me! :hungry


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

yall dont go catchin all the fish wile im at work!!! leave some for me!!! LOL GOOD LUCK!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Fish Like You're Hungry (4/2/2008)*Finally after an 8 day stretch at work, I'm off this evening at 10:00pm. Does anyone think that is too late to go try? I will give a report if I happen to see'm. I am no threat to you guys or in that area about being there the same time, but I was wondering if Midnight was too late to go for them and what about say 3:00am, and try until morning? I would keep in mind that I bet they would be good a bedded down, probablly hard to see, but do you think it would be a waste of time? Over here way east of you guys, about 65-80 miles away so I probablly won't even wave at you from my boat, but I envy the Flounder you guys are finding! You guys "Find'em, Stick'em and get to Eat'em!" that's what its all about to me! :hungry


There is nothing wrong with waiting till late to go...sometimes me and MR go to bed early and get up around 2 in the morning and go. just stick with it and you will start getting into them! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (4/2/2008)*yall dont go catchin all the fish wile im at work!!! leave some for me!!! LOL GOOD LUCK!


Don't worry we will save you some tails and backbones,if your nice we may even take a pic for ya!:moon


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Fish Like You're Hungry (4/2/2008)*Finally after an 8 day stretch at work, I'm off this evening at 10:00pm. Does anyone think that is too late to go try? I will give a report if I happen to see'm. I am no threat to you guys or in that area about being there the same time, but I was wondering if Midnight was too late to go for them and what about say 3:00am, and try until morning? I would keep in mind that I bet they would be good a bedded down, probablly hard to see, but do you think it would be a waste of time? Over here way east of you guys, about 65-80 miles away so I probablly won't even wave at you from my boat, but I envy the Flounder you guys are finding! You guys "Find'em, Stick'em and get to Eat'em!" that's what its all about to me! :hungry


I have actually got more fish after midnight than i have before,i just go early and stay all night if i have time and don't have to work. Keep us updated on how you do if you go,and good luck.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Will do. I have never Floundered over here in Walton County. I'm from Pensacola, and we used to always find them when we went, but my wife and I have only went once, and it was more of a sea trial, but I think I've got it ready to go and we want to go after work tonight and our bay is prettyclear.I'm dying for the day that I can post some picsof some flatties! will do.... Thanks for the advice!:hungry


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Last Chance (4/2/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *FlounderAssassin (4/2/2008)*yall dont go catchin all the fish wile im at work!!! leave some for me!!! LOL GOOD LUCK!
> ...




thanks but no thanks on the tails and backbones...will be back home on the 10th and me and MR can school you on floundering again if you would like oke


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Have any luckMaurice ??


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (4/2/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Fish Like You're Hungry (4/2/2008)*Finally after an 8 day stretch at work, I'm off this evening at 10:00pm. Does anyone think that is too late to go try? I will give a report if I happen to see'm. I am no threat to you guys or in that area about being there the same time, but I was wondering if Midnight was too late to go for them and what about say 3:00am, and try until morning? I would keep in mind that I bet they would be good a bedded down, probablly hard to see, but do you think it would be a waste of time? Over here way east of you guys, about 65-80 miles away so I probablly won't even wave at you from my boat, but I envy the Flounder you guys are finding! You guys "Find'em, Stick'em and get to Eat'em!" that's what its all about to me! :hungry
> ...


 Just to clarify He sleeps at his house and I sleep at mine.:doh


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (4/3/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *FlounderAssassin (4/2/2008)*
> ...


OPPS!!! guess i should have read what i wrote...didnt even realize that sounded like that! :banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (4/3/2008)*Have any luckMaurice ??


No,MR got them all before i got there.I went out and worked the beach with zero results other than a few big sheepies and a black drum,then come back in to find MR with 9 in the freakin boat.:banghead


----------

